# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  الحكيم ضماد والنبي محمد(ص)

## حبي عترة محمد

*قصة الحكيم ضماد مع النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وآله ..
في أوائل بعثة النبي صلى الله عليه وآله كان عدد المسلمين قليلا و كان الكفار يكذبونه، ويشيعون أنه مجنون وساحر وفي يوم من الأيام قدم الى مكة رجل اسمه ضماد... و هو حكيم له علم بالطب و العلاج يعالج المجنون والمسحور.
فلما خالط الناس سمع الكفار يقولون عن رسول الله صلى اله عليه آله : جاء المجنون...
فقال ضماد: أين هذا الرجل ؟ لعله يشفى على يدي؟
فدله الناس على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله
فلما لقيه ضماد قال : يا محمد...أنى أرقى من هذه الرياح وإن الله يشفى على يدي من يشاء...فهلم أعالجك


و جعل يتكلم عن علاجه و قدراته والنبي ينصت إليه و ذاك يتكلم والنبي ينصت.
أتدرى إلى ماذا ينصت ؟ ينصت الى كلام رجل كافر جاء ليعالجه من مرض الجنون!!
حتى إذا انتهى ضماد من كلامه قال صلى الله عليه وآله
إن الحمد لله..نحمده و نستعينه.. من يهده الله فلا مضل له و من يضلل فلا هادى له.. و أشهد أن لا اله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له.
فانتفض ضماد وقال : أعد على كلماتك هؤلاء، فأعادها صلى الله عليه وآله عليه
فقال ضماد: والله قد سمعت قول الكهنة و قول السحرة و قول الشعراء فما سمعت مثل هذه الكلمات فقد بلغن ناعوس البحر... فهلم يدك أبايعك على الإسلام ، فبسط النبي صلى الله عليه وآله يده و أخذ ضماد يردد : أشهد أن لا اله إلا الله و أشهد أن محمدا عبده و رسوله...
فعلم صلى الله عليه وآله أن له عند قومه شرف فقال له : و على قومك ؟
فقال ضماد : و على قومي... ثم ذهب الى قومه هاديا داعيا.



قال بعض الحكماء:

"إذا جالست الجهال فأنصت لهم... وإذا جالست العلماء فأنصت لهم .
.فإن في إنصاتك للجهال زيادة في الحلم ، وإن في إنصاتك للعلماء زيادة في العلم"


إذن لتكن مستمعا ماهرا ...

أنصت ...

هز رأسك متابعا ...

تفاعل بتعابير وجهك .. وانظر إلى أثر ذلك فيمن يتكلم معك.. سواء كان كبيرا أو صغيرا ..

براعتنا في الاستماع إلى الآخرين ... تجعلهم بارعين في محبتنا و الاستئناس بنا
مع تحياتي
*

----------


## حـبـگ مـلـكـنـي

جزاك الله خير الجزاء 


موفق اخي لك خير

----------

